# what boat ramps are there that you dont have to pay to use?



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

what boat ramps are there in the GB and Pcola area that you dont have to pay to use???


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

There is one if you go southdown Navy blvd and turn right onto sunset and cross the bridge you will see it on the right, right below. Its not a bad place.

Also you can use the one thats on the Pensacola side of the three mile bridge depending on boat size... that one is a little rough to use with a large boat 

Im sure there is more but my grandpa is retired military so we almost always use the one on the base


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on the size of your boat, there are three in GB. One is on the south end, west side of the 3 mile bridge. One is Oriole Beach, going down 98 heading east, turn right at Barnhills, go to the stop sign, turn left, then the next right. Can't miss it. It's wide enough, but you have to watch the tides as it does get shallow at low. The third is off or Redfish Drive, but it really would only work with jon boats or jet skis. There is sort of one on P'cola beach. It is o.k. for small craft like Redfish Drive, but it is shallow.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

from what i understand you have to pay to use the one on the south end of the 3 mile bridge.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

nope dont think so..ur thinking of shoreline...plus the one on the beach is free...but a little shaky on bigger boats


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

The ramp at the GB side of 3 mile does charge but no one ever pays. They have a drop box and you are suppose to place the tag in your windshield and no I am not talking about Shoreline.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

id hate to get a ticket for not paying. thats stupid they charge to park there. is shoreline the one behind GB high school??


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

There is also the ramp at bayou texar off of Cervantes. It isagreat ramp very wide and deep but if you are going out of the bayou it is a long winding no wake zone to get to the bay.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

you mmight as well use 17th if you are going into the bay unless there are no parking places on 17th.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

17th is ok for some but not for big boats also the tide can be pretty bad at times and the parking lot is so small it fills up very quick.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah you are right about the tide thing. i put in last week sometime and i just about had to back the whole damn truck into the water to get the boat out lol. and that was after i had tried on the gulf breeze side. i backed the truck down the gb side to where my rear tires on the truckwere just starting to get into the water and i still had about a foot to go before the water would even touch the boat lol.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *matthewy8 (5/12/2008)*id hate to get a ticket for not paying. thats stupid they charge to park there. is shoreline the one behind GB high school??


yep


----------

